

If the human eye was a digital camera, it would have 576 megapixels - Chris911
http://www.clarkvision.com/imagedetail/eye-resolution.html

======
gohrt
Yeah, no.

The article actually explains that the human eye can be used over time to
collect data for a 576 megapixel image.

> How many megapixels equivalent does the eye have?

> The eye is not a single frame snapshot camera. It is more like a video
> stream [...]

> At any one moment, you actually do not perceive that many pixels, but your
> eye moves around the scene to see all the detail you want. [...] > Then we
> would see 120 * 120 * 60 * 60 / (0.3 * 0.3) = 576 megapixels.

~~~
tjr
So the original article title of "Notes on the Resolution and Other Details of
the Human Eye" might should be used here.

